# Problems with my new used 740iL



## lmxu (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi all, 

I just bought a 2000 BMW 740 IL yestoday, being my first bmw, i really dont' know muchk about them, so please bear with me. 

Okay, this is my problem. My question is the battery. I was in my garage last night trying to check out things with my radio on. In about 40 minutes, the battery was dead. I couldn't start my car. My question is, is this normal? I had the LCD screen on, could that being drawing out too much power? or do I have a bad battery? 

Speaking of which, I see the + sign of the battery under the hood, but I can't find the physical battery. Where is it? 

Next, the dealer ask me to pay $100 for the GPS cd, isn't this a standard for 2000 bmw? Why should I pay for a freaking GPS cd? 

Lastly, the dealer pushed me into buying this under 100k miles warranty. I have 67k right now, for $1800, is this worth it? 

Thanks, really appreciate any info.


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

The battery is located inside the trunk on the passenger side. Pull the liner off and you'd see it. BTW, there is a secondary fuse box there too.

I'd get the extended warrantee on it if it's available. So repair if needed, would cost more than $1800. If your car equiped with Navi, there should be a disk for it. If there isn't, try eBay.


----------



## lmxu (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply dtkw. I just went and checked it out. Yep  It's there. So next time (knock on wood), if it dies again, can I jump start by hooking up to the battery directly? 

I see nav system on the other side the trunk (light is on) and an empty ripped out 6 disk changer shell. what the hell? I'm suppose to get the 6 disk changer right?


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

Where did you get the car from? Dealer? Then did you read what would be included in the sales? To charge the battery, open your hood, like you said, you found the + thing, pop the cover open, you'd see a nut there for the charger plus clamp. The negative is on top of the driver side suspensive housing. Look around and you'd see a bright nut sticking out with a neg next to it. Hope this help.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

lmxu said:


> In about 40 minutes, the battery was dead. I couldn't start my car. My question is, is this normal?
> 
> Next, the dealer ask me to pay $100 for the GPS cd, isn't this a standard for 2000 bmw?


These cars do strange electrical things when the battery runs low. You may have a bad one, or just an old one. If it dies off again that fast, get it checked. If you just bought the car, see if the dealer will replace the battery for you. OEM is about $200, aftermarket (just as good) is about $100. Look for Interstate, Duralast, Douglas... as long as it is rated similar to the BMW one and it MUST have a vent for the trunk mount. Batteries give off gasses and since BMW puts them in the trunk, missing the proper ventilation can cause an explosion.

NavTeq sells the eight North America CDs for $129 per region, or $199 for the whole set. You need one for your area in the NAV drive or you will have no data. There is no monthly fee, nor is it necessary to replace/update the CD, but the newest ones have the most current information. If you have an old one in the drive for your area, you should be fine. But if the car came from auction or from another part of the country, the dealer or someone may have removed it before you got the car. You can look on e-bay for the CD, but make sure you get the correct region.
http://www.navteq.com/

Be sure you read the manual. The trunk battery location and the engine compartment jump start points are covered. You can jump start the car from either end.

You should also look at www.e38.org for many other common issues/problems/procedures. (A manual in pdf form is there too, if your car did not come with one.) If you don't do alot of your own automotive work, and/or you don't know much history of this particular car, then the warranty is likely well worth the money.

I also have a 2000... Yes, they did come stock with a six disk changer in the trunk. What kind of dealer did you buy from?


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

Hey, MWong, you need to add a 6 series to your pix.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Oh, c'mon... Isn't it obvious that I am a *four door sedan *kinda guy?!?


----------



## lmxu (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks again dtkw and M Wong, really appreicate your detailed explanation, that really helped out a lot. 

In that case, I might as well just go get a new cd, since their cd might not be the one I really wanted anyway. It's cool that I can start from either end because I had to push out the car earlier so the other car could reach the front end. 

I got my car from the dealer called Best Auto Sales, not a bmw dealer, they just sell a lot of used bmw cars. I thought I got a good deal, obvioulsy, with missing cd, manual, old/dead batteries, empty 6 disks changer, they tried to cut every corner to make the price appleaing. oh well..

Thanks again guys, really appreicate your help today. Great forum!


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

lmxu said:


> they tried to cut every corner to make the price appealing.


If they sell alot of BMWs, they should know better. Sounds like they did cut corners. But if the price was right, that may be why. Not necessarily bad, but this will force you to do a little more work and research as you get familiar with the car and check everything out. Take some time to check every single feature out... on the dash, make sure each button, switch, setting works. Check each window fully up and down. Check each key's remote. If you just bought this car and a full warranty, you really need to look at everything right away and make a list of problems to take back to them. _Please **look at the radiator area for any coolant splatter or residue!**_ Also crawl under the car and look for oil or transmission leakage.

Are you an iPod kinda guy? If so, I would check out the Dension ice>Link system that takes the place of the BMW CD changer. You can probably find a used CDC on e-bay for $100 to $150. The ice>Link cost me about $275 and now I have hard wired iPod use with the song titles/artists displayed on the NAV screen.

Just something to consider.









Radio/Video by System of a Down


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

MWong, did you replace the nav on your car?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes dtkw, I went to 16:9 widescreen (plug n play swap). The widescreen did not come standard until late 2001 E38s built after Sept 2000.

lmxu, look out, the mod disease is easy to catch. I have also added:

MKIV Navigation drive (also plug n play) DVD data instead of CDs so one disk covers all of North America.
BMW splash guards
BMW clear turn signals
BMW staggered M-Parallels
BMW all weather floor mats
Infinity BassLink trunk subwoofer
Dension ice>Link iPod interface
StonGard front end and light protection
Replica ACS aluminum pedals
Cup-Holders.com aftermarket center console cup holder
Quad brake lights
Hoen Xeonmatch fog light bulbs
Personalized license plate

Aspherically bent mirros (with custom text)









Custom trunk tag









Stock: engine, suspension, exhaust...

Lotsa photos if you click the three BMW photo under my signature:


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

lmxu, Ihr Auto ist eine 704? You might wanna go and correct your profile to a 740...  

(Upper right corner of your posts shows "Mein Auto")


----------



## lmxu (Jan 24, 2006)

:bow: :bow:


----------



## lmxu (Jan 24, 2006)

lol. yeah, that was a typo. 

Wow.. you really knows a whole lot. Gotta be honest with you, I'm not a car type of guy (like you can't tell already) But now seeing what you have done, dang.. makes me wanne have some too. 

Yes, I have Ipod, and shuffle. lol. Okay, i guess I can forget about the cd changer now


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

Also, be careful when you go on the highway, it doesn't feel like you are going that fast! Watch out for the boogies.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

lmxu said:


> Lastly, the dealer pushed me into buying this under 100k miles warranty. I have 67k right now, for $1800, is this worth it?


Is the extended warranty for 6 years/100k miles? :dunno:

If so, the warranty would end on your car in 2006. Not sure if it is worth it.

I am not aware of any warranties just based on mileage.


----------



## lmxu (Jan 24, 2006)

actually my 2000 has a 65k milage on it.. so it's a 24 month /100k warranty. That's why I wasn't sure.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

lmxu said:


> I have Ipod, and shuffle.


For more information:
http://www.densionusa.com/index.htm

I bought my iPod Dension ice>Link from Tom G. who posts on BimmerFest. Send him an e-mail when you are ready or have questions! Top notch service!

_
Tom G. | european auto source [eas]
email: [email protected]
web: www.europeanautosource.com
tel 714.369.8524
fax 714.369.8546
your complete source for european parts and accessories_


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

lmxu said:


> actually my 2000 has a 65k milage on it.. so it's a 24 month /100k warranty. That's why I wasn't sure.


If it is bumber to bumber, everything covered, I would get it.

If it is just engine and power train, I most likely would still get it on a 7 series.

But take a long long road trip.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

M.Wong said:


> I bought my iPod Dension ice>Link from Tom G. who posts on BimmerFest. Send him an e-mail when you are ready or have questions! Top notch service!


:thumbup:


----------

